# "minimalist" packing a motorcycle for a x-country trip



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are pics of my essentials. Clothes, gas, tools/tire plugs, and extra fuel are secondary of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PIC 1
Lenses:
Nikon 24-70mm F/2.8
Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8 
Nikon 55-200mm kit

Camera:  D7000

FlashSB-600, LED light (for painting)







Cheap Tripod (who cares if its stolen), Cheap umbrella


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

why do you need an umbrella man?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> why do you need an umbrella man?



I hope to take some OCF night shots while I have time out playing on this trip.  I'll be visiting extreme curves and friends all over USA and trying to improve some pic skills along the way before i start photo school in August.

This bike will hold all that stuff no problem, and the umbrella is only a 36 incher- not much bigger than the small tripod


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet couch


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice ride, I would also think of a small laptop or maybe even an Epson P7000 Epson P-7000 Multimedia Storage Viewer® - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. to download your cards to as you ride on your trip. If you have a small laptop you can always sign up for Carbonite Carbonite Online Backup so you can have a backup somewhere else other than just the laptop along the way just in case it gets damaged or stolen.  Believe they have a 15 day free trial so you can sign up a few days prior and keep it if you like it.  Update the insurance on your motorcycle to include a rental bike etc. in case something happens. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

Im sure you can take plenty of good OCF shots with no modifier.  Bare flash FTW!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Nice ride, I would also think of a *small laptop* or maybe even an Epson P7000 Epson P-7000 Multimedia Storage Viewer® - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. to download your cards to as you ride on your trip. If you have a small laptop you can always sign up for Carbonite Carbonite Online Backup so you can have a backup somewhere else other than just the laptop along the way just in case it gets damaged or stolen.  Believe they have a 15 day free trial so you can sign up a few days prior and keep it if you like it.  Update the insurance on your motorcycle to include a rental bike etc. in case something happens.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



Yes sir, my Toshiba is going with me for Lightroom 3 and Elements.  I have a house sitter in place to watch the home and my stuff but my software goes!



Village Idiot said:


> Sweet couch



Thank you sir, that Kawasaki sport-tourer has more HP than a 4 cylinger Honda civic and runs like a .....  ....  ....  .... ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Schwettylens said:


> Im sure you can take plenty of good OCF shots with no modifier.  Bare flash FTW!



Yea you're right but the softer light from the umbrella makes me feel like i'm doing it so right


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a backpack right?  If you have the camera in the luggage rack it's going to vibrate to pieces the first couple of days.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> That is a backpack right?  If you have the camera in the luggage rack it's going to vibrate to pieces the first couple of days.



The cam/lowepro bag is going inside a GIVI E55 padded trunk (with laptop) thats on the luggage rack. It been a few thousand miles already. I don't have a pic of the trunk itself, but these pics show it somewhat.  Laptop, cam bag, and a room to spare. Then it pops off and becomes a peice of luggage for the hotel.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 30, 2011)

my how things have changed.

Back in the day you could unravel cotton with a saddle bag.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 9, 2011)

Gone 6 days and 3600 miles into the trip.  So far camera has been holding up in the elements of an exposed rear trunk in both arctic and desert conditions. Here are some point and shoot style pics (disclaimer).

Very high in the clouds - Colorado





Stopped to put on raingear before the desert monsoon, there was nowhere for cover.  DAMN that storm was incredible when I went through it.


----------



## zamanakhan (Sep 16, 2011)

extremely jelous of your trip, been trying to plan something similar myself, just cant finance the motel or hotel stays every night at the moment.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 16, 2011)

zamanakhan said:


> extremely jelous of your trip, been trying to plan something similar myself, just cant finance the motel or hotel stays every night at the moment.



Just do it!  Some bring tents and camp at the KOA campgrounds and such for pennies


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 16, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > extremely jelous of your trip, been trying to plan something similar myself, just cant finance the motel or hotel stays every night at the moment.
> ...


-
Friend of mine from Iowa calls on family and friends and plans a trip depending on where everyone lives, visits and moves on.  Kind of cool as the invitation is always open to visit him, and it keeps everyone in touch.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## z1rick (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats on your trip, ride safe and keep the rubber down...


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 17, 2011)

Towards the end of my trip. Drove from Ft Lauderdale and currently in Seattle. Sold my car 2 days ago. did 7007 miles during this trip.

I met this Canadian guy who was on a bike. He said the two side pods on the bike are actually too much for me. All he needed is 3 sets of shirts and clothes. He was traveling really light. Anyways, be safe. I am processing my photos now, 5000 of them.


----------



## Skinnifatkid (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots. Having done a few two wheel trips on a Suzuki VStrom, I know the fun and pains of riding and trying to stop to take pics. When you ride with friends it is more difficult to stop as much as you would like or for the spots that are in your interests. I did 3400Kms with two friends and only have a few road shots. Doing something solo would be more my speed. 

Look forward to seeing some of the pics from your trip. 

SFK


----------



## Patrice (Sep 23, 2011)

A photo of my daughter on the geezer glide during camping trip her and I did last year. The campsite was $5 with showers and an indoor flushing commode. Everything we needed was in the saddle bags and in a duffle bag strapped to the back rest. We really saved a lot of space by taking a compact camera. She wants me to get a trailer so she can bring a decent pillow next time.


----------

